# Ok Frenchies, you win!



## Soren (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok its settled, France really does have the prettiest girls, and really talented sweet singing, I'm impressed !


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceSxEjwXHcM_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes Alizee is hot. I remeber when she first came out with the Lolita song and she was like 15. I kept thinking damn it, just a few more years! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTbkUMqtEyY_


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes she's hot but she's just one girl, that doesn't mean that the whole country its full of hot girls...come here and take a walk trough a park in the week-end and I'll guarantee you that you'll see much better looking girls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Romanian chicks are hot (I know I have been to Romania many times ) but the hottest women are from the Scandinavian Countries such as Norway, Finland, and Sweden man.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok I agree with you that the Scandinavian countries are having hot girls, specially blonds but I wouldn't be a patriot if i wasn't defending my country's girls and remain to my previous statement


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

And you may rightfully do so.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't how many times I've been asked why I moved to Scotland from Sweden.... When I explain that it was because of my ex....I get strange looks.    

Alizee, her voice was great and what moves....! 8) Was lost to the world there for a while....

Wouldn't mind if this was the first thing that you saw in the morning.....


----------



## mkloby (Oct 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes Alizee is hot. I remeber when she first came out with the Lolita song and she was like 15. I kept thinking damn it, just a few more years!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTbkUMqtEyY_




You dirty old man


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2007)

I still think Texas has the prettiest...sorry gents.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> You dirty old man



Hey I was not that much older at the time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> I still think Texas has the prettiest...sorry gents.



Lets see.

Texas Girl:






Scandanavian Girl:







 

Just kidding, you know I have to poke fun at you for that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

I take it that you remember the Swedish Bikini Team.....


----------



## Velius (Oct 7, 2007)

Je-sus Christ!!!  <lower jaw hits the floor> Me like.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2007)

No comment...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2007)

Southern California has the prettiest girls around. Period. Now some of you will post a pic of a fat Latina or black girl to prove otherwise...... but those who have been here, especially to the beaches on a nice warm afternoon, know what I am talking about.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm still voting for Texas. I've never been to California (damn hippies!  ) , but if what I've heard about the girls is true, I need to get there sometime. Other southern states like Mississippi have real cute girls too.


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Southern California has the prettiest girls around. Period. Now some of you will post a pic of a fat Latina or black girl to prove otherwise...... but those who have been here, especially to the beaches on a nice warm afternoon, know what I am talking about.




I used to think that too, having grown up on the beach in San Diego. I say it's a close second now for me, having taken the Metro everyday at rush hour for a few years, my votes for DC (We do collect them from all around the world to work here... so there's always a nice mix to look at)
Then again to be fair, I do have a thing for women in business clothes, so that may be why I'm in my own private Dinseyland most days...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Southern California has the prettiest girls around. Period. Now some of you will post a pic of a fat Latina or black girl to prove otherwise...... but those who have been here, especially to the beaches on a nice warm afternoon, know what I am talking about.



Sorry but you are utterly mistaken. The girls in southern california are all blond with no brains. All they care about is who they have to sleep with to be in the "In crowd" or to become famous.

You want a real woman you need to try in either one of these places because they are hot and they are not materialistic bitches:

The South
Places in the Mid West
Scandinavia
Schwabia
Bavaria
Switzerland
Czech Republic


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry but you are utterly mistaken. The girls in southern california are all blond with no brains. All they care about is who they have to sleep with to be in the "In crowd" or to become famous.
> 
> You want a real woman you need to try in either one of these places because they are hot and they are not materialistic bitches:
> 
> ...



Maybe you should go check out the libraries at the college campus's. 

Any what evidence do you have that all of the girls here in California are materialistic? Are you just repeating slogans you've heard from others, or were actually out here and chased the wrong types of girls?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Maybe you should go check out the libraries at the college campus's.
> 
> Any what evidence do you have that all of the girls here in California are materialistic? Are you just repeating slogans you've heard from others, or were actually out here and chased the wrong types of girls?



What evidence do you have that California girls are the hottest besides the fact that Davil Lee Roth made a song about it??? Huh????Huh????


----------



## mkloby (Oct 7, 2007)

As if there's any way this can be proven one way or another.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Show me a girl that don't want to be movie, tv or a music star in California... They've got Hollywood there don't they? All this said with tongue in cheek....
Wasn't there a program a short time ago, from above mentioned state, about lassies going to a course that showed them what to do and how marry money...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> As if there's any way this can be proven one way or another.



Exactly thats my point.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm willing to get a motorhome and drive through Europe and U.S of A to once and for all settle this arguement. Who's with me?


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm willing to get a motorhome and drive through Europe and U.S of A to once and for all settle this arguement. Who's with me?



Count Me In!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

I asked my wife but she would not give me a kitchen pass.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Darn Adler....I know that you have a good eye....oh well.


----------



## Soren (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG, sounds even better in English because of the accent ! And those moves ! I feel like a schoolboy again !  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5hXhKIjDOA_


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm...I dunno. Have seen Cal and SO. Cal gals, too...and YES, they are materialistic, admittedly so. Lucky.. Swedish Bikini team..?? OK..they all look almost JUST alike. Nothing to make me question my sexual preference there, either. Looks kinda like Spring Break on Padre Texas..but Padre has a better selection. Thanks for the shot, Chris..thats NOT my best angle, though.


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2007)

and NO offense to the French..but what in the hell do they know about sexy...FFS, they still prefer the 'pubic toupee' look...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2007)

They need to get SOME experience in jungle warfare....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2007)

Alizee is really cute. Not pretty. Wait until she's 35. The cute will be long gone. Pretty stays.

Oh. And she can't sing. Nor dance.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 8, 2007)

She sings and dances?


..


----------



## Becca (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys need to see Jenifer Hawkins.......


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 8, 2007)

Any place that is expensive to live with high real estate values is going to have a high proportion of HOT BABES. Why? Cuz the rich don't marry ugly! Rich people live in beautiful places, marry beautiful woman and make beautiful babies that feel entitled to beautiful things.

Darwinism at it's ugliest!

...


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 9, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> You guys need to see Jenifer Hawkins.......



Yeah these chaps don't know what they are talkin about ,the hottest girls are from Aus although Scandinavia has some damn natural talent.


----------



## Becca (Oct 10, 2007)

YEAH, if you're into 14 and UP!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 10, 2007)

your just jelous


----------



## Maestro (Oct 10, 2007)

My two cents...

If half of what the Beach Boys said about California girls is true, I'll buy a plane ticket to Los Angeles tommorow morning !


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LmxtcVklQc_

And somebody was referring to every California girls wanting to become a movie, TV or music star... It's like this everywhere. Can you name a single girl on Earth who wouldn't want to become a star ?

As an exemple, we've got a TV show here called "Loft Story" (the French-Canadian version of "Big Brother"). Like if contestants were not already mostly desperate for being there, a smart reporter found out that one of the girls (named Veronika) made some modelling for a softcore site called Flashy Babes... An other cute girl, movie star wanna-be, who will end up giving blowjobs in downtown Montréal.

By the way, ever been to Vancouver ? I heard it was *the* place for cute girls in Canada.



Soren said:


> OMG, sounds even better in English because of the accent !



Ah... So that's why every girls were after me when I was out in Boston's bars... 



Matt308 said:


> Oh. And she can't sing. Nor dance.



Agreed. Wanna see girls who can dance ? Go in a strip club !

... And if you wait a few years, you may see Britney Spears there too ! 

Okay... She may not last long in that kind of bar, but still...


----------



## Becca (Oct 10, 2007)

no, Aussie. I'm NOT jealous. I'm happy shes trying to sing/dance. It keeps her off the streets, in a fashion. She IS cute...but then so are baby badger..


----------



## Soren (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Alizee is really cute. Not pretty. Wait until she's 35. The cute will be long gone. Pretty stays.
> 
> Oh. And she can't sing. Nor dance.



You might be right, but I disagree about the moves, I think she dances well (Might be because I'm a terrible dancer ofcourse )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2007)

Maestro said:


> And somebody was referring to every California girls wanting to become a movie, TV or music star... It's like this everywhere. Can you name a single girl on Earth who wouldn't want to become a star ?



No ****. I was the one who posted that and it was a joke....


----------



## Maestro (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, sorry... I didn't get it.  

But my point is still good. If you look carefully around you, you'll notice that everyone wants to be a star.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Not me....I want to rule the universe.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2007)

HA!

Learn to Rule over ur Penis first, then worry about the Universe...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Something that you have problems with...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah but atleast he does not have a problem controlling his vagina like you do Lucky...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Now.....how am I gonna reply to that Adler? I didn't know that he had one of those, is he a....?  Besides I controll them rather well....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

That did not come out right! 

It was supposed to imply that you had a Vagina, not Dan...

Oh well I concede. I can not think striaght right now because of my eye infection at the moment. It seems to be getting better though now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Not to worry mate. Can't beat a good banter can you? All in good fun, take as much as can give or else shut up you know, eh? Really sorry to hear you have an eye infection Adler, I hope that you'll be back to full fighting spirit soon... All the best to the family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah my eye is killing me right now. It is not so much an infection but rather an alergic reaction to something and my eyes are pretty badly swollen at the moment and burning with constant tearing. It has been this way since I woke up this morning. I took some medication and it seems to be clearing up very slowly. Hopefully tomorrow it will be better. 

It just sucks because I was supposed to go with my wife to a dinner at her University tonight but I dont feel like going with my eyes like this. Therefore I am stuck here...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Maaan, that sucks brother! I know how I felt when my ex had to go somewhere and I couldn't join her because I was ill.....felt like ****. I sincerely hope that it'll go away soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Spankyou very much!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Anytime mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2007)

How many of you remember this one then....?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPFeWNy3hlo_


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn she was ugly back then..


----------



## Maestro (Oct 29, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Damn she was ugly back then..



She still is, if you ask me.


----------



## Torch (Oct 29, 2007)

Getting back to bushes, when I got my divorce back in 92 i hooked up with a 20 year old French aupere. oohlala, no bush there my friends. English spoken with a French accent was a huge turn on. Spent about 6 months with her and got my life in order. Those black mini skirts and f'me pumps drove me nuts. She kept me out of the bars and nightlife that can really screw a guy up when he goes thru a divorce. Her work permit expired so she went back, Best 6 months of my life....


----------



## Becca (Oct 29, 2007)

right on, Torch..do what you have to do.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2007)

Britain has good looking girls, mostly in the university cities (because they're from all over). But, I was in shock when I went to Holland and saw all those slender bodies ALL over the freakin' place - it was excellent, and so nice as well (I'm not talking about Amsterdam, I was too wasted to know what was going on there). Germany didn't hold back with nice girls though, I have to admit, Chris ... great country !


----------

